# Livingston Lures



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I just ordered a variety of Livingston lures as I'm curious to see how they perform. Also purchased a few frogs made by Spro. Figured I'd use the free shipping being offered by Bass Pro Shops this month. 
Anybody have any input on the Lingston lures?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

For me personally 90% of what i see working down south doesnt translate to me having success here. But i like the concept. If you put up results like randy howell let us know......what are they charging per lure? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Randy Howell actually caught majority of his fish on a Rapala DT6 in Ike's Demon pattern, just saying. However he did cull a few pounds with the brand new "Howeller Dream Master Classic" crank lol
I'm not crazy about the electronic lures, they are a little pricy, I don't see them doing much extra. Sort of like the Hydrowave. The Spro frogs are pretty awesome though.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well livingston must be paying more cause thats all he talked about in post classic interviews.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

They talked about catching em on the DT 6 and getting his limit on it.... Then he upgraded a couple fish with the Livingston in the back of the creek.... That's a big sponsor for him... So ya he better catch some fish on their product! Lol. What sucks is the DT series is probably the most reasonably priced cranks that they have and my favorite by far... Now they are probably going to double in price! I always have a DT 6 on one of my cranking rods!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The Livingston baits are good baits regardless of sound or not. It still behaves like a typical crankbait, but with a different sound than your typical rattling baits. Does it make a difference? Sure. Is it for the better or worse? That would depend on personal experience and confidence in noisy crankbaits....
As far as the hydrowave kwaller, I have zero experience with it, but basically every pro on both major tours has one mounted on their boat. And only a very small handful actually get paid for it. That's a pretty big statement that it does do "something" in my eyes....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

too expensive for me, another fad that will pass through the area because a guy a thousand miles away caught fish on them. Like some one else said it is one of Howell's sponsors of course he is gonna "catch" a few on their baits.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

tcba1987 said:


> too expensive for me, another fad that will pass through the area because a guy a thousand miles away caught fish on them. Like some one else said it is one of Howell's sponsors of course he is gonna "catch" a few on their baits.



Guntersville is only about 350 miles away... how do you feel about the Alabama rig?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Snip the hooks and use it as a baby mobile

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

tcba1987 said:


> too expensive for me, another fad that will pass through the area because a guy a thousand miles away caught fish on them. Like some one else said it is one of Howell's sponsors of course he is gonna "catch" a few on their baits.


Uhh... I think a few other guys have been doing well on them the last few years.... guess lucky craft, river2sea, megabass, evergreen, etc... are all fading fads as well... they've been fading for 10-20 years....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I bought a few on sale haven't tried any yet. The quality of them looks pretty good.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Still waiting for the water to clear up around here so I can try them. I just put them into my tackle box last night. Seem like good quality.
As for the feedback about these lures, I'm looking for hands on experience. 
Thanks....


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

a-rig should be illegal


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> Uhh... I think a few other guys have been doing well on them the last few years.... guess lucky craft, river2sea, megabass, evergreen, etc... are all fading fads as well... they've been fading for 10-20 years....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


For guys willing to spend that much money on one bait i am sure they catch plenty of fish, but when i can catch fish on the old reliable baits that are still reasonably priced i will stick to using them


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> Uhh... I think a few other guys have been doing well on them the last few years.... guess lucky craft, river2sea, megabass, evergreen, etc... are all fading fads as well... they've been fading for 10-20 years....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


i bet you think it takes a $40,000 boat to catch fish too


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

tcba1987 said:


> i bet you think it takes a $40,000 boat to catch fish too


If I had one, I might say yes...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

"A-rig should be illegal" "you prob think it takes a 40k boat to catch fish" blah blah blah...


You will always get what you pay for, that will never change...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

You know something.... I have absolutely never heard, read, or seen a person say "look at your cheap little boat, you can't fish, hahahaha" if you believe that's happened to you, it's in your head.... HOWEVER, On a daily basis, people with nice rigs are attacked in general ways and direct ways like this.... Double standard and most of us just take it... Jealousy is an annoying trait...


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Kind of makes me wish I wouldn't have just spent 60K on my new bass boat this year,I guess I could've got away with 40K huh? I better re-think slinging them A-rigs around too while I'm at it.Then I read on other posts that guys styling in jon boats and the like are whipping us in TX's all over the place.Funny thing is I can't recall being in any TX's that jon boats are even allowed to be entered.I believe the TX's I fish all require nothing less than a 150hp motor(none tiller)kill switch on said motor,at least 16' in length,a rear deck and a real working livewell,not a battery operated bubble maker in a cooler.Funny how all these guys that whip us big bad bass boat guys regularly never show up at BASS opens,Everstarts,or BFL's where we all fish.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I just came home from a tournament where the predominant method was the a-rig... Surprising enough, a stud won the tournament, most of the top 40 guys were names we've all heard and most of the bottom 50 guys were people nobody knows... 

I can't figure that out since the a-rig turns everyone into Roland Martin... (Who finished in te top 40, throwing the a-rig)... Shouldn't everybody have just tied, with 60lbs? Everyone getting their weight in 3 casts?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Doesn't surprise me any,here in the Buckeye I believe we can only have two hooks on the A-rig but that hasn't dampened my enthusiasm for using this wonder lure.Even with the two-hook handicap in play I've been able to catch numerous doubles weighing 16lbs.or better,heck I've been near the half century mark in three casts on lakes here in Ohio that I used to think catching a 5-bass limit going 12lbs was doing something.Before the A-rig came along I was just an ordinary,average tournament guy trying to scratch out a buck or two each event,now armed with this new miracle lure in my arsenal I can compete with KVD and the boys.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

BTW I just happened to remember what part of the year we're in.We've already taken jabs at the guys with the fancy bass boats,poked fun at their choice of tackle,so only one thing left-what about those ridiculous looking jerseys with all the silly patches on them! Don't you just love wearing an old smelly sweatshirt to some tournament fishing out of your tin can with your Zebco and Ugly Stick and beating the pants off those brash bass boat guys? We hear the same old tired stories every year guys.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Lol! I have nothing else to add....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

A lure doesnt catch fish if you dont know when,where and how to use them.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the "great" information regarding these lures. Time to tie one on and throw it for myself. I'll be sure to post my results.........


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

It is what it is.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

As Aaron Martens said the other day at the Fin's Open House "Always buy the best equipment you can afford and you'll never be disappointed".There's a huge difference between reels with four or five bearings compared to reels with ten,there's a huge difference between upscale rods such as G.Loomis,St.Croix and Dobyn's compared to lesser companies,there's a major difference between Frogg Toggs rainwear compared to Gore-Tex brands like Simm's.Some of us fish 3-5 days a week from April through November in tournaments all over the place,I fish a ton of stuff on Lake St.Clair,Lake Huron,Erie and Lake Michigan,plus a lot of events in northern Michigan.My gear has to be the best money can buy or it won't hold up with the demands I put it through.When I first started tournament fishing I was only fishing small circuits and a couple club events.I ran a 16' metal boat with a 40 on back and I managed to win a few bucks here and there.I have to admit back then I was envious of the guys with the hot rigs,but I knew it was going to be awhile before I could climb behind the wheel of one of them.I figured the best way to get where I wanted to be was as a co-angler in bigger events,and that's what I did.Each and every pro I fished with said exactly what Martens just recently said "Buy the best gear you possibly can".I used to use Lucky Craft's a lot,but one of my sponsors makes cranks and jerkbaits that have every bit as good as a color scheme as the LC's and the paint virtually never chips,yes they're pricey but they're still a couple of bucks cheaper than the LC's.I recently had a few of the Livingston cranks sent to me and I plan on giving them a shot down south in a few weeks.I don't know myself how productive they are-at least for me.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Harbor Hunter said:


> As Aaron Martens said the other day at the Fin's Open House "Always buy the best equipment you can afford and you'll never be disappointed".There's a huge difference between reels with four or five bearings compared to reels with ten,there's a huge difference between upscale rods such as G.Loomis,St.Croix and Dobyn's compared to lesser companies,there's a major difference between Frogg Toggs rainwear compared to Gore-Tex brands like Simm's.Some of us fish 3-5 days a week from April through November in tournaments all over the place,I fish a ton of stuff on Lake St.Clair,Lake Huron,Erie and Lake Michigan,plus a lot of events in northern Michigan.My gear has to be the best money can buy or it won't hold up with the demands I put it through.When I first started tournament fishing I was only fishing small circuits and a couple club events.I ran a 16' metal boat with a 40 on back and I managed to win a few bucks here and there.I have to admit back then I was envious of the guys with the hot rigs,but I knew it was going to be awhile before I could climb behind the wheel of one of them.I figured the best way to get where I wanted to be was as a co-angler in bigger events,and that's what I did.Each and every pro I fished with said exactly what Martens just recently said "Buy the best gear you possibly can".I used to use Lucky Craft's a lot,but one of my sponsors makes cranks and jerkbaits that have every bit as good as a color scheme as the LC's and the paint virtually never chips,yes they're pricey but they're still a couple of bucks cheaper than the LC's.I recently had a few of the Livingston cranks sent to me and I plan on giving them a shot down south in a few weeks.I don't know myself how productive they are-at least for me.


And the truth... shall set you free!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

some of you guys remind me of this dude in more ways than one...


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I see that guy at just about every weigh-in I'm at just lurking around spinning his tales-lol.After every bag of fish is weighed he just laughs and says he doubled that weight just yesterday fishing out of boat he drug out of the back of his pick em'up truck.Normally I see him with a can of Old Mil in one hand and munching on some crackers and Vienna Sausages.I do hope he never decides to enter any TX I'm fishing-I hate getting beat by guys like that,they just love showing up guys in big ole bass boats-lol.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Harbor Hunter said:


> As Aaron Martens said the other day at the Fin's Open House "Always buy the best equipment you can afford and you'll never be disappointed".There's a huge difference between reels with four or five bearings compared to reels with ten,there's a huge difference between upscale rods such as G.Loomis,St.Croix and Dobyn's compared to lesser companies,there's a major difference between Frogg Toggs rainwear compared to Gore-Tex brands like Simm's.Some of us fish 3-5 days a week from April through November in tournaments all over the place,I fish a ton of stuff on Lake St.Clair,Lake Huron,Erie and Lake Michigan,plus a lot of events in northern Michigan.My gear has to be the best money can buy or it won't hold up with the demands I put it through.When I first started tournament fishing I was only fishing small circuits and a couple club events.I ran a 16' metal boat with a 40 on back and I managed to win a few bucks here and there.I have to admit back then I was envious of the guys with the hot rigs,but I knew it was going to be awhile before I could climb behind the wheel of one of them.I figured the best way to get where I wanted to be was as a co-angler in bigger events,and that's what I did.Each and every pro I fished with said exactly what Martens just recently said "Buy the best gear you possibly can".I used to use Lucky Craft's a lot,but one of my sponsors makes cranks and jerkbaits that have every bit as good as a color scheme as the LC's and the paint virtually never chips,yes they're pricey but they're still a couple of bucks cheaper than the LC's.I recently had a few of the Livingston cranks sent to me and I plan on giving them a shot down south in a few weeks.I don't know myself how productive they are-at least for me.


That is a sentiment I fully agree with. I've also heard it expressed this way. "I don't have a lot of money, so I can't afford to buy cheap!" Meaning buy gear that will last that you don't have to buy over and over. That's like flushing money down the toilet. 

That's the same reason there are Krieghoff and Perazzi shotguns for world class trap and skeet shooters, the folks who run a thousand rounds a week through their guns. They're built like bank vaults and they last! I dearly love my Remington 1100, and it's what I can afford. During a good pheasant season (I belong to a club that releases birds) I might run 40-50 shells through it. I have no idea what a full year on the trap and skeet circuit would do to it. But then, I'm not a pro trap & skeet guy.

Nor am I a pro fisherman, bass or otherwise. Do I like the rigs they run and the gear they have? Hell, yeah! Am I envious? No! I'm simply not in that league. Then again, those are the tools these guys use to make their living. A good craftsman has good tools. That's axiomatic. To a lot of people who work indoors Carhartt's look expensive too.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

lordofthepunks said:


> some of you guys remind me of this dude in more ways than one...


Hahaaaa!!!!


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a pretty nice rig and some nice gear too. Fish a tourney here and there. I gotta say..... Some of you guys have beat your point to death and at this moment sound like the arrogant d-bags at the scale who look down their nose at people. We get your point. Lose the chip.


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, and isn't marten's the guy who bailed on day 2 of the meet and greet at the fin? Used to like his quiet demeanor... Not so much anymore. Pretty sure he was paid for a 2 day appearance.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I was there for his show day one and it was a great show.Considering he drove his truck up from Alabama to do the show and the weather forecast for Saturday night was calling for upwards of 10"of snow and he was already sick I can't fault him for heading back.As far as us bass guys with nice rigs and all maybe you should've been following this continuing saga for I don't know the last 10 years or so.Every year there's a handful of guys that like to call out bass fishermen-especially tournament bass fisherman.They regularly tear us up at every TX,they poke fun at our TX jerseys,they mock us for having 60,000-80,000 boats,they ridicule us for buying upscale rods,reels,lures etc.Then they gripe about us ruining their fishing waters,or that we blow by them throwing up monster wakes,we crowd them off the banks,blah,blah blah.Just like to lob a shot over their bow once in awhile.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I was there for his show day one and it was a great show.Considering he drove his truck up from Alabama to do the show and the weather forecast for Saturday night was calling for upwards of 10"of snow and he was already sick I can't fault him for heading back.As far as us bass guys with nice rigs and all maybe you should've been following this continuing saga for I don't know the last 10 years or so.Every year there's a handful of guys that like to call out bass fishermen-especially tournament bass fisherman.They regularly tear us up at every TX,they poke fun at our TX jerseys,they mock us for having 60,000-80,000 boats,they ridicule us for buying upscale rods,reels,lures etc.Then they gripe about us ruining their fishing waters,or that we blow by them throwing up monster wakes,we crowd them off the banks,blah,blah blah.Just like to lob a shot over their bow once in awhile.


 BTW I wouldn't even have the chance to turn up my nose at any of these guys in any TX I fish-those guys would never be at any.


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Yea, yea, yea, I know....... I usually just ignore those guys.. It's called class. Most of us who have some nice gear and rigs got them from having that and also some hard work. But somewhere along the way some of us have lost the class and just flat out became snobs. and as far as Martens....how sick was he on day one? Not that bad from what I heard and guess what?.....it snows here in the winter.... A lot of people drove for quite some time and arranged their schedules to be their on day two. He was a no-show! The fin called him and he simply said... Sorry I'me not coming.. Now that's real Classy. I am not labeling anyone in particular here but just remember these guys who do everything you just mentioned are flat out jealous. They don't deserve a whole lot of acknowledgement. You know?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm not sticking up for Martens,I just said I could understand his reasons.Me if I was already here I would've done both shows.He had a sore throat on Saturday and sounded a bit raspy,but like I said he was already here he should've spoke on Sunday.I think being from down south the threat of the big snowstorm spooked him somewhat.It wasn't all that long ago that I fished TX's out of a small metal boat and I did a lot of co-angler TX's too.While I was never jealous of the guys with the big rigs I knew that I wanted to be like them fishing the bigger events in my own bass boat.Some people have other goals in life and that's cool,myself ever since I can remember I just wanted to do what I now do and I'm loving every second of it.I agree there are some guys on the FLW Tour and the Elite Tour that I know who are very arrogant,snobby SOB's,but the majority of them are down to earth really nice guys.Guarantee you they mostly all started off with inferior gear too but just kept following the dream until they got where they are today.Back in the day I fished many TX's against KVD,his brother and even Zona in a couple SW Michigan circuits(I still fish one of them even today)none of them started out in 100,000 rigs either,but look at them now.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Harbor, I bet you love fish strong.com

I fish tournaments as often as I can, usually every weekend. I have really nice gear,so I must have made it, but you are one perpetuating the bass boat tournament fishing jersey wearing, 30% stereotype that serious bass guys are trying to shed. You are doing more damage than good trying troll around on here. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

What does any of this have to do with my original question regarding Livingston Lures?
Seriously guys, if you want to go back and forth with ripping on each other, please take it elsewhere. Create your own thread because this back and forth jazz is getting old already. 
Thanks


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Multiple posts removed for personal attacks. It stops here.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Net said:


> Multiple posts removed for personal attacks. It stops here.


Thank you.....


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

So have you had a chance to try them out?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'll try anything to land a big smallie


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So my initial thought on these lures when I first got them is that they look similar to the Bomber lures that I used last season. So this past weekend I was finally able to put them to the test (I've been doing tons of fly fishing lately). I tied on a Dive Master Jr (Baby Bass) and threw out the line. BAM!! Hooked a nice Largemouth on the first cast. I waited two minutes and threw it again in the same spot. BAM!! Again, another decent size Largemouth. 
I waited another two minutes and threw the Bomber that was the same size and coloring. Nothing, notta, zilche......
I threw the Livingston again and you guessed it, BAM!!!
So overall I'm very impressed with the Livingston Lures. I'll probably spring for some more as back ups and possibly some other patterns. Oops, I didn't mean to write patterns. That's the darn fly fishing terminology coming out...

On the down side, I tied on a Pro Ripper (Baby Bass) and forgot to adust the braking on my new KVD baitcasting reel. I went to cast and WHAM, a fricking backlash which then caused the lure to snap off and fly 30 feet into the water. As I watched it fly, the only thought in my mind was "whelp, there goes 12 bucks". Oh well, I'll be ditching the KVD reel (I didn't really like it anyways) and replacing the lure when I buy more.....


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

lunker23 said:


> So my initial thought on these lures when I first got them is that they look similar to the Bomber lures that I used last season. So this past weekend I was finally able to put them to the test (I've been doing tons of fly fishing lately). I tied on a Dive Master Jr (Baby Bass) and threw out the line. BAM!! Hooked a nice Largemouth on the first cast. I waited two minutes and threw it again in the same spot. BAM!! Again, another decent size Largemouth.
> I waited another two minutes and threw the Bomber that was the same size and coloring. Nothing, notta, zilche......
> I threw the Livingston again and you guessed it, BAM!!!
> So overall I'm very impressed with the Livingston Lures. I'll probably spring for some more as back ups and possibly some other patterns. Oops, I didn't mean to write patterns. That's the darn fly fishing terminology coming out...
> ...


Let me know when you're ready to ditch that KVD reel  
Thanks for the review! I've fought myself not to buy any at Cabela's the last few months. (I need another crankbait like I need a hole in my head). But I may just have to get me one.... or 2.... or 3....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

"Let me know when you're ready to ditch that KVD reel"
More than ready!!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I know I'm bringing this thread back from the dead, but... has anyone spotted the Livingston lures display at their local Walmart yet? I keep getting emails about Walmart carrying them now, but my last trip there a couple weeks ago proved fruitless...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> I know I'm bringing this thread back from the dead, but... has anyone spotted the Livingston lures display at their local Walmart yet? I keep getting emails about Walmart carrying them now, but my last trip there a couple weeks ago proved fruitless...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app



haven't seen them at my walmart... i tried mine and no luck


----------

